# The Movie Channel HD coming soon!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Showtime Networks plans to launch its second high-definition television (HDTV) channel, The Movie Channel HD, on Dec. 1. With Showtime's added high-def channel, joining Showtime HD, retailers will have more programming to promote to customers interested in purchasing HD equipment.

The network said it will transmit an East Coast feed of the new HD movie channel in the highest picture resolution format available - 1080i - with the original widescreen aspect ratio (16:9) to preserve theatrical presentation. According to Showtime, 75 percent of the service's primetime schedule will be offered in HD and will also feature Dolby Digital 5.1.

More http://www.skyretailer.com


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Cinemax-HD shouldn't be too far off also.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

> The new channel will be offered as part of the Showtime Unlimited package and available on DirecTV and DISH Network.


Hmm, I HIGHLY doubt this, unless somebody has heard something different...


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

dishrich said:


> Hmm, I HIGHLY doubt this, unless somebody has heard something different...


I'm wondering why you find it so questionable that E* & D* would add this. Certainly DISH could put it on 105 for HD subs with the new SuperDish. DirecTV probably has room for it, too, if they shuffle a few other channels around.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

HTguy said:


> I'm wondering why you find it so questionable that E* & D* would add this. Certainly DISH could put it on 105 for HD subs with the new SuperDish. DirecTV probably has room for it, too, if they shuffle a few other channels around.


Well, aside from the fact that the editor of that article didn't mean to post this, (from an e-mail I received from him) just WHERE do you think D* is going to squeeze another HD channel? They have NO more room on 119, at least not until the new spotbeam sat is launched & operational, which you should already know by now WON'T be until at least 1Q04. (why do you think D* has been squeezing all those new locals on 101 - because they ARE out of room at 119) As far as 110, there is really NO room for another HD channel - I assume you realize that an HD channel takes the same amount of bandwidth of 5-6 SD channels?

As far as E*, it's possible - I'm just saying that there is NO agreement to add this, either on E* or D* at this time.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dishrich said:


> Well, aside from the fact that the editor of that article didn't mean to post this, (from an e-mail I received from him) just WHERE do you think D* is going to squeeze another HD channel?


Yep! It was a mistake. See this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=19365


----------

